# Hurricane Lake



## Rangerx93 (Jul 22, 2008)

I'll be fishing Hurricane Lake this weekend, let me know if anyone else will be there. I haven't fished the lake in years, from a couple reports, sounds like fish are bing caught.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Try shallows near isolated cover with a stick bait or shallow running crankbait. Stick bait in dark color and cranks in chartreuse. 

KsB


----------



## Rangerx93 (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks KSB, caught 4 small bass at Karick right before dark on 5" green Senko. Fishing Hurricane today.


----------



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

The 5" green senkos work great at Hurricane. I fished there last Saturday and caught 25. Caught all of them in the shallow water right by the grass.


----------

